# Wheres the birds?



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Up in notheast ohio right on lake erie not seeing any good numbers like last weekend. Is there more birds down by sothernohio right now? Hows evreyone doing around the state?


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Seeing a lot in Stark county. Getting them to commit has been tricky. They went back to eating grass instead of corn


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Seeing a few geese, but no ducks here in SW Ohio. I'm close to a major flyaway. Had about 75 geese flyover the house about an hour ago.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The geese are thick in central Ohio. I watched 2000 come out from the roost last night. They sit tight on water all day and don't make a peep until late afternoon when they head out to eat, then it's one heck of a show. I went outside about 11:00 last night and they were still trading back and forth and honking like crazy. A few ducks are mixed in as well.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hunt Erie anywhere from Avon to Conny on a straight west wind.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Hunted Erie yesterday. Got shots at ducks. Mostly mergansers. Not huge numbers though. Might have done better but the anchors wouldn't hold because of the big swells so the boat was too far out from the breakwall. The ducks that were coming into decoys all flared before they got close enough for an easy shot.


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah i put the boat up. To much of a pain to get out there and not kill any numbers of birds and to many mergansers, hunted a creek that feeds a lake bed this morrning and will finish the sesion there tomorrow also.


----------

